# Panty and Stocking OST is out.



## Wombo Combo (Jan 1, 2011)

It is amazing just wanted to let people know that its out and others opinions on it. Below are my favorites songs from the OST.






Few of the songs

CHOCOLAT:


D City Rock:


Champion:


Fallen Angel:


Fly Away:


Theme for Scanty & Kneesocks:


----------



## Jolan (Jan 1, 2011)

The ost is amazing.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 1, 2011)

My ears just exploded from amazingness.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

It.Is.So.AWESOME!!!
Had it on loop for ages


----------



## Urza (Jan 1, 2011)

While the season itself varied in quality from episode to episode, the music was probably the one aspect which remained consistently spectacular.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> While the season itself varied in quality from episode to episode, the music was probably the one aspect which remained consistently spectacular.


Agreed.
The music kept me watching through some of the...not so good eps...


Spoiler: Kinda OT :/



Chuck Legacy


----------

